

Videos from Startup School Europe 2014 - nQuo
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ-uHSnFig5P7scrcPr3VPHrG1OylKhpt

======
grosbisou
That would be cool to add the talks topic in the videos' title and/or
description. I care more about the subject than the speaker's name when
deciding which video might be interesting to watch.

~~~
blumkvist
I came here to say this.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://blog.ycombinator.com/videos-from-startup-school-
europ...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/videos-from-startup-school-europe-are-
now-online), which points to this.

